
Opera reportedly has multiple predatory loan apps in the Play Store - teruakohatu
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/01/21/opera-predatory-loans/
======
teruakohatu
They have just updated to apps to change the length of the loans offered to
comply with Google, but according to the reviews posted on these apps, if a
repayment is missed they spam the contact list of people with the app to shame
them into repaying.

